# Fulcrum



## Ganymede (Dec 3, 2012)

As an early birthday present/apology for my illness requiring me to give up pretty much every food ever, my parents bought be a baby leopard gecko today. 

He has been named Fulcrum, after one of my favourite Decepticons from the comic Transformers: More Than Meets the Eye.

He's pretty freakin' adorable, and the first thing he did upon being let out of his little transport bin was try to crawl down my hoodie. Right now he's taking a little nap in the hide on the heated side of the vivarium.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow your gecko is so cute and has really pretty patterns!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful leo! How is he doing? Adjusting well to his new home? They akways look sleepy to me...the crested geckos look like they've had tok much caffeine lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Beautiful leo! How is he doing? Adjusting well to his new home? They akways look sleepy to me...the crested geckos look like they've had tok much caffeine lol


lol you forgot to mention cresties always have some static electricity on the/hit by electricity.

baby geckoes are so cute, the leo's look especially bright yllow when young.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry about your illness. What do you have? I love my leopard gecko, she is 12 years old! Great pets...


----------

